# The most precious nose nudge



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

I just wanted to ooze my adoration of our kitten, Buster. One of the kittenisms he has yet to grow out of (and hopefully never will!) is the nose nudge. 

At five months old, there's a lot of cat coming at my face, and with his constant runny nose, it's just a wet mess! But complain I just can't do! Let me talk you through the sweetest greeting any cat obsessed person could ever get, but be warned, you might have a case of the "Awwwww!"s! 

It's early afternoon - I have been downstairs either in the shower or doing laundry. I come upstairs to be greeted by a very sleepy kitten - first he says, "Oh, hey!" with the most adorable trill my ears have ever heard, followed by a very big stretch and wide yawn. Of course I can't ignore - I MUST hold this baby! 

I return the greeting, "Why hello, sweet boy! C'mere hunny, how are you?" His purring is contageous. As I bend over to scoop him up, he REACHES his paws up to me as if he's saying, "Oh yeay! Mommy is going to cuddle!" This is the time I most wish I could purr! then my favorite part...

I look into his little round eyes to say "I love you," but he beats me to it; HIS NOSE RUBS ALL OVER MY FACE! From my upper lip to the inside corner of my eye. Not once, not twice - oh no! But THREE times! obviously I am overcome with happiness. In a state of pure bliss, really. What else is there to do but scratch his head and continue these nose nudges until we both need to groom oirselves?

Ha, I feel ridiculous, putting this in a public forum, but I am just so in love with this kitten. He really completes our little family! 

Please share your favorite kitty affections!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I read somewhere that when a cat touches their face to yours - you have received the highest compliment possible. Yep, I was "awwwwww"ing the whole time I read your post. I am very lucky myself with one of our kitties who comes to bed every night and keeps us awake with lawnmower-like purring, nudges and nibbles. She is snow white and when I come to bed I see her two huge dark eyes. During the day she can be a terror, but I love it. Ok, I'm obsessed. It is all a cat slave could ask for. Anyway, don't feel ridiculous. You are in good company. This is the place to post all your cat stuff! Do you have pics of Buster?


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

You are blessed with that baby! Awwwww! I have heard that is the greatest form of compliment too. Of my 4, Sammi gets right in my face whenever he can. I swear, he rubs my face and then spends an inordinate amount of time sniffing up my nose and then he goes for a good mouth sniff. Guess he wants to see what I've been into when he was sleeping!
But Rambo is my champion head butt guy. He slams his head into my face whenever he gets a chance........he also sleeps with his head on my hand....holding my hand with his paws. So then I can't move! The things we do for the love of our babies! Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww, so sweet! 

My sweet kitty Leelu usually comes up to me when I'm watching tv and meows loudly until I stretch out and motion to her to jump up on my chest. She'll purr, knead and head butt me for a good five minutes and then at least half the time she rolls over on her back for tummy rubs with her wet nose on my neck. 
I can't even say how much I love it when she does that. It took a good two years together to get to the point where she rolls over on top of me or falls asleep deep enough to dream. She's always been affectionate, but at the same time she was almost on guard and never completely relaxed for the first two years or so. Now I'm so bonded to her, it's kind of ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a treat to have such a loving furbaby! None of mine do anything quite that loving. Missy will trill a greeting to me when she is feeling good - less and less frequently as the weeks roll by. My Lacey will occasionally give me a head nudge if the stars are aligned perfectly - she is full of food and my lap is warm enough from the laptop. Enjoy it while it lasts, hopefully it will be like this the rest of his life!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

What a wonderful experience 

Both of my cats do the nose-to-face greeting when lounging on my bed, Newton in particular, as displayed on my Avatar.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

One of my cats is 10 and he still does the nose nudge (a LOT). It's still very sweet and cute! Hopefully he won't outgrow it.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww, thanks for sharing that, I could see it all as I was reading that 

My "Little" Belle (at this point 'little' is a bit of a joke, she is HUGE - very tall) has claimed her night sleeping quarters with me. She has relentlessly battled over this territory and is on constant guard. It must be like getting "Boardwalk" and "Park Place" (Monopoly reference).
She is one of the rare, RARE kitties that loves slow, almost massage like tickles on her belly to go to sleep by. But before she plops down by my side and manoeuvres her hind legs to wrap around my forearm so I won't forget (lol) she sneaks up, very quietly and gives me a nose to nose goodnight touch. It's quick and if I open my eyes, she will retreat (she is really shy). It often makes me wonder how often I get a nose touch during the night. 
She is also my alarm in the morning... and in Belle's universe that can be any time from 4:30 to 7 am! Nothing sweet here, just a trill, then a nice walk across my abdomen, making sure all four feet get their turn pressing on my very full bladder!! uughh!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Love these stories! Cats can be such silly creatures. Believe it or not, Burmese & Bombay cats have a tendency to purr almost constantly. My black cat Nubey would purr quite loudly when laying on my lap, and as far as being rubbed on the face is concerned, he'd literally "bang" my chin by nudging it really hard, and lick me. He would do this quite often. Made me laugh to no end.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My Mama kitty turned out to be the sweetest thing. I call it kitty massages, but when I pet her she rubs herself all over me and if I stop, she rubs her face along my hand. She is very talkative. 
Male purrs instantly when he is pet but he doesn't get close often. He's my outdoor wild kitty.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

We have a mix here, but you're right that face-to-face contact is very intimate in any species 

Jitzu will allow me to kiss her on her head, once, occasionally. But she always looks annoyed after, lol.

Torri loves to give head-buts, never nose to nose, but it's always on her terms and she loves saying 'no' just because she's the princess. Silly kitty!

Doran...my little bottle baby LOVES any sort of face contact, especially with me. He loves to sit with his head tucked under my chin and he'll bump my mouth with his head to ask for kisses. He loves to sniff my face, my eyelashes especially. I used to let him nibble my ear lobe until he yanked out an earring and swallowed it on mother's day a few years ago...not that's completely off limits.
When he was teeny, like 4 weeks maybe, I yawned and he stuck his head in my mouth and licked my uvula...no sense of personal space! lol

He loves to headbutt my bf too, but he always hits my bf's nose...and Daddy's not a fan of hard headbutts to his nose, lol.

Muffin doesn't really like face-to-face contact, which is odd for such a lovey cat. He does sometimes like to sniff my face, but no headbutts usually.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, my "babies" still try to do it, but since I have cat allergies, I usually have to turn my head/face.
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, indeed!!! Your little kitty is very lucky!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Aww! All the stories are so cute!!!
Whisper wants to be held and bundled like an infant while getting his tummy rubbed and he pays you for that by nudging and "nose-ing" all over your face for a couple of minutes and then he'll tuck his little head under my chin and fall asleep!

Coca will "let me" nudge my nose with hers and she will purr and demand a back rub for her tolerance but I think she secretly loves it!

Gizmo will do this a few dozen times over the day, if I'm in a spot where she can jump up to and give my face (especially my nose) a few good bumps and nudges she will. And if I am stood up and too much time has passed since the last one, she will walk up to me and meow her pitiful meow until I either bend down so she can bump me or I pick her up for it. She is also obsessed with grooming me! Haha!

Cuteness levels in my house are that high that the first thing I do whenever I come home is get my animals loved on and get some nudges and sandpaper kisses (and big slobbery ones from my dogs) - groceries can wait in the car for a few more minutes! 
Hubby doesn't get it but I know most of you will!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

My sweet baby Edgar does this too! He also yells for me when I'm at work; apparently he runs around the house looking for me, and when I come home he waits patiently until I shower and settle down for bed. Then he curls up on me. I can't imagine people not having cats to cuddle with! Your story was so adorable!

I'm a little sad the new baby I found doesn't do the nose-nudge, but she's a hyperactive cutie pie and loving in so many other ways so I can't be too upset.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had some cats literally jump-nudge my face before, and it's the most HILARIOUS thing!


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

I love every one of these stories! My hubby is lying next to me as I giggle whilst reading each post. His comment, "Getting the crazy cat lady out of your system?" haha! 

This is definitely the place to be


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

proudkittymomma, I couldn't agree more! I can tell you that having a "nose-nudge" happen to me, or anyone in the family (besides being massaged, and kissed on a lot) is one of the most funniest things to ever happen!


----------

